# mono-ich



## bohmert

Just got a mono fish today has white fuzz ich i would imagine. What do i do now, pls help. In tank with mixed corals and live rock etc


----------



## Reefing Madness

Tropical Fish for Brackish Aquariums: Mono Sebae
This fish?
And Ich is not fuzzy. If it has some cotton like lil balls on its fins, I'd call it malnutrition. Feed him well for a few weeks see how it goes.


----------



## bohmert

Yes that is the fish thanks. I will read it right now. He is very active but now that you say that he iz thin. But ate very good tonight. Keep you posted. Thanks so much for quick response


----------



## Reefing Madness

Good. Keep us Posted. Thanks


----------



## bohmert

No change wondering if it isnt scratches he/she is doing great eats like a pig!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sounds good!!


----------



## bohmert

Thanks again for your quick response!!!!!


----------



## cocolodecorazon

*Troubled*

I have a 60g tank with artificial reef, canopy lights, HOB filter, used live sand to cycle, temp stays about 76. Its been cycling for about 5 weeks and the numbers I believe to be optimal: PH=8.3, Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates = 0. I set up a 10g QT with the bare minimum (small HOB filter, power head, heater, light and couple of hiding places for new fish. Just purchased couple of clown fish yesterday to get me started. They've been acclimated and seem to be doing fine. Problem is that this morning as I was looking at my display tank where the damsels are, I noticed some white spots on 2 out of the three of them. The one has couple of spots on its tail and some more on its top fin. The other one has couple of spots on its tail. I fear that it could be ich. Tried to get them out the tank for over an hour, figured they would eventually get tired, but I got frustrated. My LFS sold me this "Kick-Ich" stuff and advised me on how to use it. Would it be a good idea to pour it in the main tank since I still have to watch my two clown fish for a few weeks in my QT. He says the stuff is invertebrates ready and it should run its course in about 15 days which is not as long as I will keep the new fish in QT.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Your LFS guy is an idiot. its not ICH, it would be on the bodies of the fish first. What you sre seeing is probably from malnutrition. Don't put that medication in the tank. Your QT is where you medicate fish, and with Ich, you just use Hypo Salinity. Secondly, Ich will remain in the tank for up to and including 6 weeks, not 15 days. The eggs will hatch, and have to find a host, If it doesn't then it dies out. But not in 15 days. He just sold you something you don't need. That's how they make money.


----------



## cocolodecorazon

*Trying and trying*

Thanks for the reply. It's my first saltwater tank. Never had this problem with my freshwater ones. I guess it's gonna be a learning experience from here on now. Again, thanks for your replies.


----------



## Reefing Madness

cocolodecorazon said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's my first saltwater tank. Never had this problem with my freshwater ones. I guess it's gonna be a learning experience from here on now. Again, thanks for your replies.


Anytime.:-D


----------

